# wireless: router leases class b address, can't ping router

## riding_qwerty

last night the internet light went out on my router (verizon actiontec).  i was unable to browse the web or ping anything beyound the router.  i thought the issue was with my laptop at first, but none of my networked devices worked.  i called tech support and they reset the router, allowing my other devices to connect.

my laptop is now acting even stranger, probably because of some fiddling on my part before having the router reset.  i typically use wicd for wireless management.  usually i'd get an ip like 192.168.1.2, but since last night i keep getting 169.254.xxx.xxx addresses, and i cannot ping anything besides loopback.  my other devices still get 192.168.xxx.xxx addresses.

does anyone have any suggestions as to how to remedy this problem or narrow what is going on?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

riding_qwerty,

169.254.xxx.xxx is what is called a link-local address. dhcp allocates addresses in the range when it cannot contact a dhcp server.

It allows a number of machines in a network with no dhcp server to allocate themselves IP addresses and talk to one another.

This implies that your wireless link is not up for some reason.

What does dmesg show ?

what does ifconfig -a show?   is your wireless there?

What about iwconfig ?

----------

## riding_qwerty

i would copy and paste the relevant info but am typing this up on a playstation.

both ifconfig and iwconfig show wlan0 and related statistics such as whether or not it is associated, bit rate, bytes transmitted and so forth. everything seems to be in order there.

dmeg has some interesting pieces:

> dhcp pkt src port:68, dest port:67!

> hw_var_mrc: turn on 1t1r mrc!  (this is unrelated as i've gotten this in the past)

> successfully associated, ht not enabled(0, 0)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

riding_qwerty,

That sounds encoraging. Do you have a hardware wireless transmitter switch that has been set to off?

iwconfig will show you your link quality in two different ways and your tc-power ?

If the link quality looks ok and tx-power is not off, its worth trying 

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

then looking at the IP address you get.

----------

## riding_qwerty

no hardware wireless switch, there is a switch associated with a function key but that is disabled

link quality 100/100 signal level 45 dbm noise level 120 dbm

power management period 0us mode all packets received 

retry on   rts throw off    fragment thr off

dhcpcd wlan0 complains about root

sudo !! complains dhcpcd is already running

ikillall dhcpcd and repeating above still complains dhcpcd is running,though with a different pid

----------

## riding_qwerty

i was able to connect to an unsecured router without local link issues earlier today, so i know the hardware is okay .  since i am posting this from another machine on my network i know that works fine, too.

i think the problem lies with how one of my configs interracts with the router's defaults, in this case wep with a10 digit hex key.  i usually use wicd+wpa_supplicant, and believe wpa_supplicant may be to blame. the section pertaining to wep is as follows:

network={

  ssid="I7035"    #default essid 

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0=FDE40*****  #default 10 digit hex key 

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}   

i followed the example closely and this seems correct to me, but if anyone disagrees feel free to chime in.  also, the router has a wps pin printed on it...not sure if this is relevant or even what it is.

and thanks neddy for trying to help.

EDIT:

I used an iPod (playstation didn't play nicely with javascript) to access the router and change the defaults to my old WPA2 encryption.  Everything works swimmingly now.  Thanks again to NeddySeagoon for helping out.

----------

